# Garage Sale finds/posting pics



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

I would like to know how to post pics. I stumbled onto a garage sale today and found a box of 14 cars and some bodies for $5 could not believe it. The cars are Tyco and AFX and some older stuff so I thought I would show what I found and maybe someone will be interested in the Tyco stuff as I collect Aurora and AFX.

Thanks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to HT CR.
If you have them already loaded to another website,(like photobucket, myspace, or facebook), then it's easy.
Easier if you have 2 windows open.
Copy the _address_ of the pic.
in HT, click on post reply/go advanced
Write what you wanna write
When you get to where you want the pic, click on the little mountain shaped icon in the toolbar.
paste your pics _address_ in the space and click okay
write what else you wanna write and click save.
That's it.

If you wanna upload pics here on HT, go to MySettings and upload pics.
It's pretty self explanatory from there, but you are limited on pic size and how many,
so, I prefer the previous method.

Now, let's see those cars you found!

Rich :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you want, send them to me, I'll post pix. :devil: rr


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

roadrner said:


> If you want, send them to me, I'll post pix. :devil: rr


Photos coming shortly


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

On pic 0168 I will need a rear wing for the Porsche and has anyone seen that F1 body before?

I do not collect Tyco so if anybody has some AFX/ASurora/Tomy stuff I am interested in trades


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Now the AFX pics


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Fantastic haul! I like the R/W/B Daytona and Vette. Too bad about all the wings.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'll take the vans, superbird and trans am. PM sent.
Oh wait, is this the swap and sell section?
Great finds Cubic :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

White Lola was a Euro car that came out with a sticker sheet. That car came in the packet just molded white and the new owner choose what stickers they wanted on the car. Cool car to own and your one looks to be in very good condition. #81 Porsche is another harder car to find. Most are missing there rear wings like yours is!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great looking cars. I really like that Porsche.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad haul at all. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

that van is real nice.im glad i have one in the curve huggers cube package


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh! Damn, Rich...I was gonna snag that yellow van till you decided to pinch it!


----------

